# Plans for a wall ride



## mtbeagle (Jan 23, 2009)

Anyone have good plans for a wall ride? We would like to build one for our bike park.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

There are a lot of pics posted in these threads:

http://forums.mtbr.com/trail-building-advocacy/looking-info-wooden-berms-walls-824784.html

http://forums.mtbr.com/trail-building-advocacy/wood-berms-iowa-797862.html

How much slant are you wanting? Do you want it to be curved (like a wood berm), or just a flat bank?


----------

